# Zamboni -- so many years, but not enough...



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

_The Queen, my Lord, is dead. _
--Macbeth

Zamboni passed away peacefully at home in our arms Saturday afternoon. 

She bloated very severely on Wed while driving home from her chiropractor's office. I was able to pull off the freeway, give her 5 gas-x and we walked around a parking lot for quite a while. Then we went to our regular vet's office where they took a quick lateral xray that showed the gas had passed into her intestines. She felt fine, so we felt like we dodged a bullet. But Thurs night, she had a minor episode and Friday in the middle of the night, another severe episode. 

While Zamboni clearly had a will to live, we felt that she could not continue this way. Her pancreatitis had returned at a low burn, which I knew was painful even if she didn't let it slow her down. She was still feisty, engaged, and was welcoming and lovely to our new GSD puppy last week. It was quite obvious that she liked him, as he's a gentle little soul. 

Saturday morning, we went for a walk in the woods near our home and her tail was high as she trotted along. She didn't want to go home when we got back to our car. She was in a good mood, as she usually was, so we hung around and she sniffed for a while. 

We supplied her with all of her favorite foods, and lots of them. She especially enjoyed the homemade brownies I cooked for her and Cheese-its, always one of her favorite foods. I gave her an acepromazine and she snoozed for a while. Then our vet and Boni's favorite tech arrived, and Zamboni -- with her tummy full and lying on my lap, in my arms with my husband petting her in her favorite spots -- bid us a sweet farewell.

For her 16th birthday, we looked back on her life and those we've loved:

-----
(posted May 5, 2009)

In August 1993, I wandered into the San Diego County Animal Shelter, thinking maybe I wanted a dog. In the back corner, a pup kneaded her kennel door. "You! I pick you!" she whined at me. How could I resist? I grew up with German Shepherds, but this little one was so cute and portable enough for my active life. 










Pretty soon, we were joined by Grover, who would be Boni's constant companion for over a decade. 











Ah the things we've done! The places we've gone! The mountains we climbed, only to run down the glaciers at full speed!










Then, this guy showed up. The humans said "This is your new brother." The girls were not excited to meet him. 



Although, eventually, he turned out to a good friend and hiking partner.










Then, the humans brought in another kid. 



But it turns out, she's not so bad either.











The three of them became buddies.










Now it's only two again...










(... for now)

So, on Zamboni's 16th birthday, it's time to relax and reflect on life thus far.










We went camping at the beach, returning the San Diego girl to the water's edge (if not the ocean) this past weekend to celebrate her birthday. We had a chance to sit on the beach and just remember all of the things that we've been through all these years. 

We've lost some dear packmates. And gained others who can't take their places, but we learn to love them all the same. Sixteen years is a long time. We've slowed down. We don't climb mountains (at least not 10K mountains) anymore. But this birthday is perhaps the most meaningful we've celebrated, as we look back on our life together. 

--------------------

There was a final chapter to write though. She needed to welcome the newest member to her pack. And she did, with generosity, with grace, with friendship. She ensured that Meri had a friend and would not be left alone before she left. 

















We were together 16 years and 3 days. She created a space in my life that is so huge, that it's a vacuum now. I am grateful for all that time. I recently lost a dog that was entirely too young. He was robbed. Zamboni had a long, rich full life. She visited every continental state and province west of the Rockies , several east of the Rockies, travelled into Mexico, and hiked thousands if not tens of thousands of miles. I guess it's because we did so much together that the emptiness is so vast. Every memory includes Zamboni. 

The most bittersweet thing is that she wanted to go on. On Monday, she attended Meri's obedience class with us and joined in the exercises. By day, she was actively engaged. But in the evening and especially at night, the bloat would return. However, I am certain that she would tolerate the excruciating pain to stay with us. She had survived so much and she would will herself to keep going, as she had been for the last several months. But after her bloating 3 times in 3 days, I couldn't let her do that to herself. 

She had given her entire life to me. I felt I owed it to her. She fell asleep at home with a tummy that was full of her favorite treats -- although she continued to snack on brownies even after being under the influence of the ace. She barely noticed the vet arrive. 

It was regal peaceful goodbye, befitting of a queen. There will never be another like her.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Sweet and beloved Queen Zamboni


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am so sorry. What a nice tribute to Boni.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomShe had given her entire life to me.


And visa versa. 
16 yrs. is never long enough and, yes, I'm sure she created a huge space in your life. May she run free at the bridge. My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I don't have the words. Boni, run free with your buddy Camper. I'm glad you have a new pup to help heal your hearts.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

How fortunate you both were to be together for so long. Zamboni lived a long, wonderful, fulfilled life. She was truly royalty and will never be forgotten.

R.I.P. sweet Zamboni.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

What a great tribute to the Queen. Sounds like a wonderful life and times you have shared and yet never enough. 

I am sorry for your loss. Fly free Queen Zamboni


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet Boni.

I am so sorry for your loss. She has always been one fo my favorites on the board.

When you are feeling better, please tell us about your new little man.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute. I'm so sorry for your loss.







Zamboni


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Lori, I'm so very sorry 







Queen Boni


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A beautiful tribute to a special soul. Goodbye, dear Zamboni.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Lori, that was a lovely tribute to Boni. I'm so sorry for your loss, but what a wonderful friend you had for 16 years.

~Kristin


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful example your relationship has been, and will continue to be, for all of us.
Sheilah


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

That was a beautiful and heartfelt goodbye for your Queen. I can't even imagine losing a beloved companion after 16 long years...I know words are of little condolensce to you right now. Just know that we're all here for you, and we'll all pray you find a little peace in this hard time. Maybe the vaccuum in your heart will suck up your new little one, and you can know that Boni is right beside you while you go through the trials of puppyhood again. Know she is leading you both, and protecting her brother at the bridge who was taken from her far too soon, reunited again, comforting him and telling him all about how someday you will come and meet them there, a happy reunion for all of you. It's a very brave and considerate thing you did for your precious old lady, and she knows that.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't have any words right now-and probably never will-I miss her and know that big presence that is no longer there, where you can actually feel the empty, is something that is painful and at the same time, a tribute to her life and spirit. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute and a wonderful life.
You were so licky to have each other.
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

What a wonderful tribute to a great friend.

Lori Boni knew how much you loved her and she returned thta love with all of her cute little body.

I am sorry for your pain.

RIP Zamboni - run run run free little girl.

Val


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Zamboni. She was such a huge part of your life, I know the hole she has left in your heart is enormous. I lit a candle to honor your very special girl. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. 

Run free and healthy, sweetie...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

A wonderful tribute, a wonderful partnership you two had.








Zamboni

Lori


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I saw this just now when I was posting a happy 1st birthday for my girl and it made me stop and ponder how fast the years go by. We can not get them back but thank goodness you have all of your wonderful memories with your
Zamboni to last you the rest of your life. I wish you a peaceful heart...

Debbie


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Lori I so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing a brief glimpse into the life and love you and Boni shared.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to the Queen, Zamboni.
An awesome life lived to the fullest
Rest in Peace beautiful girl
Lots of thoughts your way


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
What a wonderful tribute to a grand old lady. 
Rest in Peace Zamboni you will be missed.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very sorry Lori. Zamboni was so well cared for, so very deeply loved and cherished. She knew it every day of her life. Wishing some comfort to you, DH, new puppy, and Meri during this time.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Lori, I'm so so sorry!









That was a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl!
The Queen was so dear to so many of us who only knew her thru this board ...







it's like the world has lost a little ray of sunshine.








Rest in peace dear Boni, may you and Camper run free at the Bridge!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am greatly saddened to read this news. As mentioned by others, she could not have had a better life.

You have paid her a wonderful tribute with a loving photo record. My deepest sympathy for the loss you are feeling on the passing of such a wonderful member of your family.

RIP Zamboni.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

A lovely tribute to a special lady. Adieu, sweet Boni.
















to you, DH and your crew


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Lori,

You told us all that a curtain has closed on a rich and beautiful part of your life-your life with your great girl, Zamboni. There are other dogs and other days and other mountains to climb-but some things can never be repeated. 

Thank you for letting us in and please accept my heart felt condolences.

Mary Jane


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That was just beautiful and touching.







I am just weeping, and feeling your loss through your words.









You are such a beautiful person and dog owner. What a precious dog Zamboni was, it is weird to type was....Give yourself time.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Amazing tribute Lori. Beautifully written and befitting the beautiful Queen. Godspeed.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

So sad and so beautiful... What a special dog she was..

So very sorry for your huge loss!

Tanya


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm so glad boni had a peaceful exit.
truly a one of a kind girl who touched so many!








to you and the fam Lori


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

May she run free amongst mountains of Brownies and valleys full of Cheese-its. Peace to you and her.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Very well written to honor a special friend. Thank-you for sharing your life with such a wonderful companion.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I am so sorry and certainly know the loss and devastation you are feeling. You did the right thing and she now is free of having any pain or discomfort again. 16 years is not long enough either. What a beautiful dog and I'm so glad the pup got to meet her.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Lori, 

My heart is breaking for you and Dh.







I am so very sorry.









RIP Sweet Zamboni


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh no!! where have I been? I missed this totally and I am so sorry.
















Boni was always one of my favorite puppers on the board. She was a classy lady. I know you will miss her a very long time. 

Run free pretty Zamboni.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP dear girl!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Lori, I recall the picture tribute to Zamboni on her Sweet 16th and loved it. What fabulous memories you have of your darling girl









It is so heart breaking to see our super seniors being posted in this section. You are in my thoughts.

Ruby


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss.

Rest In Peace Zamboni


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Gosh...tears are flowing after reading this. The running down the glacier picture is beautiful..I would likely frame that one.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Zamboni. What a fine tribute to a great friend with a great name.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you everyone for such kind thoughts. We just got back from San Diego on vacation and it was difficult to see all of Zamboni's old stomping grounds without having her by my side. The last trip we took, we had a beagle and a GSD. This trip, we have a beagle and a GSD, but they aren't the same ones. It's amazing how fast life can change. 


But our new kids have never been on a long vacation, and they had a phenomenal time. We met some new friends, both furry and human







and it was a nice vacation all in all.


----------

